# Hypothenuse



## zeadi (21. Nov 2014)

Hallo ! 
Ich muss die Hypothenuse in Java codieren.
Bekanntlich ist die Formel der Hypothenuse = ( ^+^ ) in Wurzel.
Ich weiß dass man mit Math.pow hochrechnen kann und mit Math.sqrt Wurzel ziehen kann.
Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich nach dem Hochrechnen noch die Wurzel in den Code einpacken muss.
Hier ist der Code denn ich soweit habe (es darf an sich nichts verändert werden außer hinzugefügt; vorgegebene Vorlage):

```
public class testminiprojekt2_x {

	public static double berechneHypothenuse(double a, double b) {
		return Math.pow(a,2) + Math.pow(b,2);
        
    }
	
	public static double wurzel(double a) {
		return Math.sqrt(a);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {		
		System.out .println("a=10, b=20 in berechneHypothenuse ist gleich "	+ berechneHypothenuse(10, 20));
	}
}
```

Wie bereits erwähnt muss ich nur noch die Wurzel einpacken. Vielleicht kann mir da einer helfen!
Ich bedanke mich im voraus.


----------



## Joose (21. Nov 2014)

Rufe doch in der Methode "berechneHypothenuse" einfach deine Methode "wurzel" auf.
Als Parameter übergibst du entweder direkt deine "Rechnung" oder du speicherst das Ergebnis vom Potenzieren in einer lokalen Variable zwischen und übergibst diese an die Methode "wurzel"


----------



## zeadi (21. Nov 2014)

oh meinst du vielleicht das: 
	
	
	
	





```
return Math.sqrt(Math.pow(a, 2) + Math.pow(b, 2));
```


----------



## Joose (21. Nov 2014)

Ja das wäre eine Möglichkeit 


```
return wurzel(Math.pow(a, 2) + Math.pow(b, 2));
```

wäre eine andere


----------

